# My twins mesmorised by a Christmas film



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

aww bless twins are the best!!! ( I am biased lol)

what Xmas film is it?

Mine at the age of 2 loved home alone. Aged 4 now and they love hotel for dogs. I Tried getting them into Miracle on 34th street but not happening did watch Jingle all the way yesterday.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> aww bless twins are the best!!! ( I am biased lol)
> 
> what Xmas film is it?
> 
> Mine at the age of 2 loved home alone. They now love hotel for dogs. I Tried getting them into Miracle on 34th street but not happening did watch Jingle all the way yesterday.


These terrors turn 3 in February LOL It's a film called Saving Santa. They love it!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I may have to check it out! Don't think it is on Netflix. But will check Sky. Are you watching it on Prime or DVD?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

On Sky. It's an animated movie

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2204315/


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just great, that attentiveness a clue in how engrossed learning can be, soon be at school sitting on the carpet with arms folded a cherished moment so good on you.

John Tht. Teaching Primary...... was the best job ever.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> Just great, that attentiveness a clue in how engrossed learning can be, soon be at school sitting on the carpet with arms folded a cherished moment so good on you.
> 
> John Tht. Teaching Primary...... was the best job ever.


Agreed, they're like sponges at this age. If they find the right thing that captivates them, they'll sit for hours like this. Plus it's certainly rekindled my love for photography, which is no bad thing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bless great shots


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great picture. I wish I could get my 2 year old to sit for 2 minutes to watch a film. I put one on and he'll watch it while climbing and running around


----------

